# Thanks again Jon and crew!



## CarlosC (Aug 18, 2002)

Just arrived home from a great day in Santa Barbara where I picked up my new Toledo Blue  325Ci! (It looks even better in person!  I just wanted to say that the whole experience was first rate! You guys are awesome! Jon, thanks for making it all happen! A big thanks also to Franco for all his hard work during the last six months and recommending The Brown Pelican for lunch (and joining us as well!) Special thanks to Manny in the parts department for his great service!, I'll definitely be ordering any parts I need from him. Keep up the great work guys!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

post some good pics for us!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

CarlosC said:


> *Just arrived home from a great day in Santa Barbara where I picked up my new Toledo Blue  325Ci! (It looks even better in person!  I just wanted to say that the whole experience was first rate! You guys are awesome! Jon, thanks for making it all happen! A big thanks also to Franco for all his hard work during the last six months and recommending The Brown Pelican for lunch (and joining us as well!) Special thanks to Manny in the parts department for his great service!, I'll definitely be ordering any parts I need from him. Keep up the great work guys!  *


Thank You Carlos!!!



So...

How 'bout some feeeedaaaak...

How was your drive home?

Are you totally stoked, or what???

Btw, I wish that I had known you guys were going over
to The Pelican...


That place is a favorite of many SB locals (off the tourist path),
including myself...

Did you see any dolphins swimming by??

How does your car drive????????

:bigpimp:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Re: Thanks again Jon and crew!*



Jon Shafer said:


> *Thank You Carlos!!!
> ................Btw, I wish that I had known you guys were going over
> to The Pelican...
> 
> ...


Ahh!! The Pelican!!:thumbup: niceee!!!We're gonna have to do that too this weekend Jonny!!

See ya this weekend for car #2



beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Thanks again Jon and crew!*



beewang said:


> *See ya this weekend for car #2
> beewang*


The Silver one is a beauty bee, the Silver one's a beauty...

:thumbup:


----------



## CarlosC (Aug 18, 2002)

Ahh the drive... what can I say, the car is kick ass! What a difference over my Jetta (duh!) but the level of refinement is instantly apparent...everything just feels so much tighter... especially the suspension and the shifter is soooo smooth! (thanks Franco for takings us on some of the twisty backroads!) Of course we hit lots of traffic on the way home, so for the most part it was typical LA stop and go... no problem though, I did get a chance to exceed the speed limit on more than one occassion!  Next I'm going to take the famous Anzo Borrego desert run, but I'm going to wait until the break-in period's over so I can really have some fun! I'll post some pics soon, and that reminds me, I better put in my order for some Zaino too!


----------



## Franco Karzag (Apr 29, 2002)

Carlos,

It was a lot of fun having both of you guys taking delivery at the same time! We could't have had a better day weather wise (73 at the beach!) a typical SB winter day! ha! ha!

Anyway, I'm glad you guys had a good time with the whole experience and the drive home. Lunch was super! Thanks for the invite. We'll be seeing you at bimmerfest this year. Again, many thanks for allowing us to assist you in your purchase of the ultimate driving machine.

Franco


----------

